# kinderanhänger, welchen?



## Deleted 132705 (19. Juli 2009)

gut, geht hier um kinderbikes, denke aber, das es hier noch am besten aufgehoben ist. falls nicht, bitte verschieben!!

so geht um folgendes: ich suche einen vernünftigen kinderanhänger für 1 kind. option war bisher richtung chariot und croozer. diese ganzen baumarktanhänger fallen für mich erstmal raus, traue den dingern kein stück. nun die frage? taugen die oben genannten was? welche könnte man noch empfehlen? evtl sogar welche, die man später als lastenanhänger weiternutzen könnte, die wären dann sogar dauerpraktisch.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Juli 2009)

Wir haben seit 5 jahren einen Chariot Cougar im Einsatz, erst für unsere Tochter, jetzt noch für unseren Sohn, und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Die Blattfederung ist auf das Gewicht der Zuladung einstellbar, als Zugsystem ist die Weberkupplung montiert. Es gibt einiges an Zubehör, z.B. Jogger-Set (spart auf Reisen den Kinderwagen) etc. Hinterm Rad ist er trotz voller Zuladung kaum zu merken.
Ich kann ihn trotz des recht hohen Preises sehr empfehlen.
Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (19. Juli 2009)

Auch einen Cougar
Auch ne Weberkupplung
Mit breiten Schlappen(2,2) für geringen Reifendruck getunt,
Fast 7 Jahre alt
Voll Zufrieden


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Juli 2009)

uih... der hänger macht wahrlich nen guten eindruck, aber haben die alle einen anner pfanne? 700 euros für nen hänger?


----------



## amazombi (20. Juli 2009)

Wir haben einen Chariot CX. Etwas overkill mit den Trommelbremsen, die braucht's, wenn man damit nicht noch Inliner fährt, eigentlich nicht. Ansonsten Daumen hoch für die Federung und zahlreiche wertig gelöste Details. Einziges Manko bis Dato: der mit leichtem Wackeln sitzende Schiebegriff. Sicher unproblematisch, aber für mich jetzt nicht so schön.

@Loki:
Billig ist das nicht, sitzt aber ja auch was wertvolles drin.


----------



## saturno (20. Juli 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> gut, geht hier um kinderbikes, denke aber, das es hier noch am besten aufgehoben ist. falls nicht, bitte verschieben!!
> 
> so geht um folgendes: ich suche einen vernünftigen kinderanhänger für 1 kind. option war bisher richtung chariot und croozer. diese ganzen baumarktanhänger fallen für mich erstmal raus, traue den dingern kein stück. nun die frage? taugen die oben genannten was? welche könnte man noch empfehlen? evtl sogar welche, die man später als lastenanhänger weiternutzen könnte, die wären dann sogar dauerpraktisch.



preis-leistung den croozer, allerdings würd ich den zweier nehmen, läßt sich später besser verkaufen als ein 1 sitzer. chariot wenn du zuviel geld hast.


----------



## homerjay (20. Juli 2009)

Wir haben seit 3 Jahren den Chariot Cougar 2 mit Joggerset und ich kann den Anhänger ohne Einschränkung weiterempfehlen.


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Juli 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> uih... der hänger macht wahrlich nen guten eindruck, aber haben die alle einen anner pfanne? 700 euros für nen hänger?


 
Naja, ich fands in Ordnung, da er nacheinander für 2 Kinder genutzt wird/wurde und man die Dinger gebraucht auch wieder gut verkaufen kann.
Aber was sagst Du denn erst hierzu:






Irgendwas um die 1600 
Alexander


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Juli 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> preis-leistung den croozer, allerdings würd ich den zweier nehmen, läßt sich später besser verkaufen als ein 1 sitzer. chariot wenn du zuviel geld hast.


 
Ein Zweier ist trotz wenig mehr Breite um ein Vielfaches sperriger beim Fahren in der Stadt, zusammenklappen, transportieren usw.usf.
Wenn man nicht gerade Zwillinge hat, würde ich von einem Zweier abraten.


----------



## saturno (20. Juli 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ein Zweier ist trotz wenig mehr Breite um ein Vielfaches sperriger beim Fahren in der Stadt, zusammenklappen, transportieren usw.usf.
> Wenn man nicht gerade Zwillinge hat, würde ich von einem Zweier abraten.



mag ja alles stimmen, aber der wiederverkauf geht hier welten besser als beim 1 sitzer, da die weniger gefragt sind. war bei uns auch so. nen 2er hätte man uns aus den händen gerissen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juli 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Naja, ich fands in Ordnung, da er nacheinander für 2 Kinder genutzt wird/wurde und man die Dinger gebraucht auch wieder gut verkaufen kann.
> Aber was sagst Du denn erst hierzu:
> 
> 
> ...



vom technischen stand her absoluter anhängerporno 

aber preislich in keiner relevanz dazu, was man damit macht. an sich gehts mir ja nich drum, mit dem kleinen in´n bikepark zu gehen oder ins schwere gelände. downhillen ist mit nem hänger eh mord. (davon ab, das mich die halbe verwandtschaft killen würde )

jedoch 700 euros für bissl alu, stoff und plaste ist schon nicht mehr normal meineserachtens.

ich tendiere auch eher zu nem 1-sitzer. habe auch schon auf dem gebrauchtmarkt geschaut, allerdings kann ich mir da schon wieder fast nen neuen kaufen, da hab ich dann wenigstens garantie, die paar euros töten mich dann auch nimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (20. Juli 2009)

tag,
wir haben den croozer und sind zufrieden. wir fahren ihn mit  weniger reifendruck um etwas mehr dämpfung zu haben.
vor kurzem hat mich ein auto gechnitten und ich musste reflexartig ausweichen, wobei der hänger mit einem laufrad an nem hinterniss hängen blieb und sich überschlug.
der "überrollkäfig" hat tip top funktioniert sodass  sohnemann gut geschütz war und die aktion sauber überstanden hat.

preis leistungstechnisch seh ich den croozer auch ziemlich vorne.

wie alt ist euer kind?
fährst du eher viele holprige wege?


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Juli 2009)

Beim Singletrailer stimme ich Dir abslout zu. Die Altersgruppe, die auf so nem Ding mitfahren kann, kann auch schon alleine Radfahren. Und für längere Touren gibts andere Alternativen.
Zum Preis von Chariot & Co: die Dinger sind schon durchdacht und ich finde den Preis zwar auch recht hoch, aber gerechtfertigt. Der Materialpreis ist natürlich deutlich geringer, aber selber bauen liegt auch nicht jedem.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juli 2009)

zum thema: inhalt ist auch wertvoll: stimmt! allerdings geld verbrennen kann ich mir auch net leisten. sollte ja alles im maß bleiben.

mein sohn ist jetzt 17 monate. auf nem laufrad wirds leider auch schon bissl eng mit de beine, haben wir schon versucht, er ist wohl soweit schon recht weit, aber dafür fehlt ihm derzeit die koordination, denke nächstes jahr wirds soweit sein.

allgemein habe ich vor mit dem teil grösstenteils auf waldwegen unterwegs zu sein. evtl bei uns auf den halden rauf und runter (gut für mich wegen muskelaufbau, da ich nur 9fach fahre am dh-bike  und gut für den kleinen, kriegt er was zu sehen!)

thema selberbauen hatte ich auch schon, allerdings wirds bei gewissen formteilen und vorallem beim gurtsystem kniffelig.


----------



## walo (20. Juli 2009)

betr. waldwegen, ists dann halt schon wieder ein chariot, zwecks blattfedern, besser.
die "dauerbelastung" für junior, ohne federung ist schwer einzuschätzen.
ich hatte vor kurzem meine chiropraktikerin zum thema befragt. ein klares "nein" hat sie zwar nicht von sich gegeben jedoch ists mir selber nicht wohl dabei.
pssst, unter uns: ich schnall junior in den rucksack und mach easy touren mit ihm. klappt super und wir haben beide ne menge spass.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juli 2009)

das mit der rückentrage hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, nur ist das alles nicht so mein dingen.

thema rücken, wir haben 2 tiefergelegte autos... soviel dazu...


----------



## bikecrazy (20. Juli 2009)

Mein Vorschlag ist der Burley Solo, der ist etwas günstiger als die Chariot und nicht so schwer wie die Croozer. Meine generelle Empfehlung wäre aber ein Zweisitzer. Wir haben nämlich nur den Solo gekauft und wollten dann doch noch ein zweites Kind.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich dann eins auf dem Kindersitz und eins im Anhänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juli 2009)

denke, ich werd wohl doch mein sparschwein killen müssen... das schreit schon um sein leben 

bleibt aber definitiv bei nem 1sitzer, wer unsern sohn kennt, der wird das nachvollziehen können. 

edit: habe grad nen burley cube angeboten bekommen. kann man das wagen? finde, der hat recht kleine räder im vergleich zu anderen.


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Juli 2009)

walo schrieb:


> pssst, unter uns: ich schnall junior in den rucksack und mach easy touren mit ihm. klappt super und wir haben beide ne menge spass.


 
Na, Dein Sohn wird Dir den "Spaß" sicher danken, wenn er sich dann erstmal artikulieren kann. Ich würde gern mal ein Bild von solch einer "Spasstour" sehen.


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Juli 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> mein sohn ist jetzt 17 monate. auf nem laufrad wirds leider auch schon bissl eng mit de beine, haben wir schon versucht, er ist wohl soweit schon recht weit, aber dafür fehlt ihm derzeit die koordination, denke nächstes jahr wirds soweit sein.


 
Verstehe ich Dich richtig: mit 17 Monaten sind die Beine schon fürs Laufrad zu lang? Unsere Kinder haben mit ca.2 Jahren mit dem Laufradfahren (Like-a-bike) und mit 3 bzw. 3,5 Jahren mit dem Radfahren angefangen. Unsere Tochter (7 J) fährt mittlerweile gemütliche Touren über 3 Stunden locker mit, unser Sohn (3 J) fährt mit dem Laufrad oder dem Fahrrad und wenn er nicht mehr mag, kommt er in den mitgeführten Anhänger und das Rad obendrauf (Zubehör Gepäckträger). So funktionierts super und alle sind glücklich.
Der Gesundheit unserer Kinder zuliebe sind sie erst im Anhänger mitgefahren, als sie selbstständig sitzen konnten. Erst dann ist die Rückenmuskulatur soweit ausgebildet, das die (wenigen) Stösse nichts mehr ausmachen. Wie gesagt, Anhänger ist ein Chariot Cougar mit einstellbarer Blattfederung. Gefahrene Touren: Wald-, Feld-, Radwege.
Alexander


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juli 2009)

ne, hast nicht richtig verstanden... eng eher in richtung zu kurz... der kleine ist doch grad mal ca 90cm gross.

anhänger ist auch gekauft, hab mich doch für nen burley endschieden, bei dem preis wär ich doof gewesen, hätt ich den nicht genommen.

danke für die beratung und das erquickende gespräch!


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Baby Taxi (20. Juli 2009)

Also unser croozer 737 halt jetzt schon 6 Jahre !! ohne größere Probleme hat der Hänger 2 Kinder überlebt 
Ist nicht viel schwerer/schlechter als die teuere Chariot, aber um einiges günstiger !!

Würde den immer wieder kaufen !!


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Juli 2009)

Baby Taxi schrieb:


> Ist nicht viel schwerer/schlechter als die teuere Chariot, aber um einiges günstiger !!


 
Der hat auch nicht die einstellbare Federung vom Chariot, das macht sich natürlich preislich bemerkbar.


----------



## Baby Taxi (21. Juli 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Der hat auch nicht die einstellbare Federung vom Chariot, das macht sich natürlich preislich bemerkbar.



Also meine Kinder (von ca. 6Monate bis 4Jahre) sind ohne Federung ausgekommen. Bin immer mit ca. 1,5-1,8 bar gefahren. Geländegängig ist keiner von beiden und für Straße und Feldwege ist das ausreichend. Meine Kinder haben regelmäßig im Wagen geschlafen.

...jeder soll selbst entscheiden, wieviel er für den einen oder anderen Anhänger ausgibt. Es gibt auch Biker im Forum die 500 und andere die 5000 für ihr Rad ausgeben


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Juli 2009)

Baby Taxi schrieb:


> ...jeder soll selbst entscheiden, wieviel er für den einen oder anderen Anhänger ausgibt.


 
Das ist wohl richtig. 
Wie bereits geschrieben, holt man aber den höheren Einkaufspreis beim späteren Verkauf wieder raus.
Alexander


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. August 2009)

so, heute endlich probefahrt gemacht. der sohnemann war im ersten moment skeptisch, aber mittlerweile scheint er gefallen dran zu haben. das derbe ist, je schlechter die wege, desto mehr geiert der sich einen ab... 

hier mal nen bild vom gespann (zugfahrzeug ist leider noch nicht fertig)

das einzige, was schon bestellt ist für den hänger ist die aktuelle 2009er kupplung, die montierte ist irgendwie mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (5. August 2009)

also ich kann dazu nur eines sagen der wiesman ist jeden euro wert und eine gute investition allemal man bekommt am ende sicherlich noch ne menge geld dafuer, nicht das ich meinen je verkaufen wuerde, jeder der mit seinem kindern auf wald feld oder auch richtigem gelaende unterwegs ist sollte sich ueberlegen was fuer belastungen auf den kinderkoerper einwirken. und wenn ich mir die bikes der meisten vaeter anschaue schaemen sollten sie sich das bei den kindern geknausert wird


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. August 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> so, heute endlich probefahrt gemacht. der sohnemann war im ersten moment skeptisch, aber mittlerweile scheint er gefallen dran zu haben. das derbe ist, je schlechter die wege, desto mehr geiert der sich einen ab...
> 
> hier mal nen bild vom gespann (zugfahrzeug ist leider noch nicht fertig)
> 
> das einzige, was schon bestellt ist für den hänger ist die aktuelle 2009er kupplung, die montierte ist irgendwie mist!



Man soll doch nicht am Fully nen Hänger ziehen....

Hab nen CX2, auch noch nie bereut. Ist zwar a bisserl breit, aber Söhnchen weiss das zu schätzen...


----------



## andy2 (5. August 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Man soll doch nicht am Fully nen Hänger ziehen....
> 
> Hab nen CX2, auch noch nie bereut. Ist zwar a bisserl breit, aber Söhnchen weiss das zu schätzen...



den wiesmann aber schon da er nicht am hinterbau klemmt, soll sogar besser ans fully da er nur dann seine optimale federung entfaltet


----------



## GT_Frodo (5. August 2009)

Ziehe meinen Cougar auch mit einem Fully, kein Problem. Kann den einsitzigen Cougar nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. August 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Man soll doch nicht am Fully nen Hänger ziehen....
> 
> Hab nen CX2, auch noch nie bereut. Ist zwar a bisserl breit, aber Söhnchen weiss das zu schätzen...



hab kein hardtail... achja, kupplung ist heute gekommen, bin mal gespannt, dann kanns endlich an meinen downhiller


----------



## andy2 (5. August 2009)

also meinen bescheidenen erfahrungen mit einem 2 raedrigen muss ich sagen das das dem hinterbau auf dauer nicht gut tun kann. so wie das teilweise zieht und drueckt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. August 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> also meinen bescheidenen erfahrungen mit einem 2 raedrigen muss ich sagen das das dem hinterbau auf dauer nicht gut tun kann. so wie das teilweise zieht und drueckt



ich denke, das die belastungen, die der hinterbau sonst mitkriegt, grösser sind. zudem mag das nen starrer rahmen sicherlich auch nicht. 

ebenso habe ich noch weniger lust, nur wegen dem hänger nen 3tes bike aufzubauen!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. August 2009)

Das Problem, abgesehen vom Preis, beim Wiessmann, ist, dass er ohne Zugrad ja nicht zu benutzen ist. So gut er auch sein mag, ist mir ein Chariot und Co lieber, da er auch gleichzeitig Ersatz für einen Kinderwagen ist.
Wo ich den schon überall durch den Harz geschoben habe, käme eh kein gewöhnlicher Kinderwagen mehr hin. Und mit Rad schon gar nicht...


----------



## stubenhocker (6. August 2009)

Der Wiesmann ist ja auch kein Ersatz fÃ¼r Chariot & Co, sondern fÃ¤ngt dann an, wenn der/die Kleine schon Ã¤lter ist (ab 4 oder 5 Jahren) und da bzw. wenig spÃ¤ter kann der/die Kleine auch schon selbst ein paar Kilometerchen fahren. Ich hatte auch mal Ã¼berlegt, die teure Investition zu tÃ¤tigen, fÃ¼r die 2 oder 3 Jahre ist es mir aber zu viel Geld. Ausserdem bekomme ich an einem Rad mit SattelstÃ¼tzen-NachlÃ¤ufer keinen Kindersitz montiert. Das war mir (vor 2 Jahren) aber wichtig.
Als Ergebnis ist dann das herausgekommen:





ein spezieller GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger mit einer Aufnahme fÃ¼r einen darauf abgestimmten NachlÃ¤ufer - eingeschrÃ¤nkt gelÃ¤ndetauglich, mit oder ohne (Naben-)Schaltung erhÃ¤ltlich und nur ca. 300â¬ "gÃ¼nstig".
(Einen Wiesmann hÃ¤tte ich aber trotzdem gern. )

Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (6. August 2009)

naja die belastungen die ein haenger in den hinterbau eines fullys einfliessen laesst sind nicht gerade das was bei einem rad im fahrbetrieb auftritt,

und ein wiesmann geht von stunde null bis etwa 4 ganz gut dann werden die kids meist schon zu gross dafuer und ich habe jeden euro genossen und meine kinder auch die beste investition die ich gemacht habe.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. August 2009)

angesichts der hohen rahmengewichte von 3,5 bzw 4,6 kilo (ohne dämpfer) denke ich, werden die wandungen dick genug sein um die belastungen auch auszuhalten!

der besagte wiesmann ist sicherlich DAS highend produkt, allerdings habe ich den anhänger gekauft, um mit der familie ne tour zu machen und nicht ins gelände zu gehen (wobei das mit dem hänger mord wäre, so oder so)


----------



## stubenhocker (7. August 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Der Wiesmann ist ja auch kein Ersatz für Chariot & Co, sondern fängt dann an, wenn der/die Kleine schon älter ist (ab 4 oder 5 Jahren)


 
Oh, sorry, da hab ich wohl was durcheinander gebracht, natürlich ist der schon für kleinere Kinder. Allerdings würde ich nie mit dem Ding und einem 1jährigen Kind ins Gelände gehen.
Für mich ist ein Chariot universeller: man bekommt auf der Tour noch ein paar Sachen mit (Piknickzeug usw.) und auf unseren vielen Reisen dient/e er uns gleichzeitig als Kinderwagen.
Alexander


----------



## andy2 (7. August 2009)

ich weiss ja nicht wer schon einmal einen gefahren ist aber mit einer fahrt im gelaende und daraus folgernd mord hat das nichts zu tun. da ist ein ungefederter 2 raedriger nicht besser auf der strasse als der wiesmann im gelaende, meinen beiden hats immer immensen spass gemacht mit papa singletrails zu fahren. meine grosse wuerde heute noch gerne aber da spielt papa dann nicht mehr mit. das ding ist naem,lich die saenfte schlechthin, wenn der daempfer gut eingestellt ist


----------



## ThK (7. August 2009)

Croozer Kids for 1 ....
1,5 bar auf die Reifen und wenn der Nachwuchs mit soll obwohl er noch nicht selbst sitzen kann die Weber Babyschale dazu.

Natürlich ist diese Kombi nichts für den Singletrail, aber Radwege, Waldwege gehen damit ohne Probleme ...


----------



## ZeFlo (7. August 2009)

... und bei der ganzen, z. t. müßigen diskussion, nicht vergessen das vom hr ziemlich viel dreck aufgewirbelt und dem nachwuchs direkt ins gesicht geblasen wird  
deshalb, so besch!ssen es auch aussehen mag, ein lang nach unten reichendes schutzblech hinten montieren. die zwergerl werden es euch danken, auch wenn das fliegengitter dauerhaft geschlossen bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. August 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht wer schon einmal einen gefahren ist aber mit einer fahrt im gelaende und daraus folgernd mord hat das nichts zu tun. da ist ein ungefederter 2 raedriger nicht besser auf der strasse als der wiesmann im gelaende, meinen beiden hats immer immensen spass gemacht mit papa singletrails zu fahren. meine grosse wuerde heute noch gerne aber da spielt papa dann nicht mehr mit. das ding ist naem,lich die saenfte schlechthin, wenn der daempfer gut eingestellt ist


 
ich denke, dir scheint entgangen zu sein, das ich dh fahre!


----------



## stubenhocker (10. August 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> aber mit einer fahrt im gelaende und daraus folgernd mord hat das nichts zu tun.


 
gesund ist es aber auch nicht, mit einem einjährigen Kind im Trailer über die Downhill-Strecke zu heizen (etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt). 
Ich hatte mich vorher mit dem Thema "ab wann Kind im Anhänger" beschäftigt und da wird von med. Seite empfohlen, Kinder erst ab 1 Jahr mitzunehmen, denn erst dann sind Rücken- und Stützmuskulatur entsprechend ausgebildet.


----------



## andy2 (10. August 2009)

mein bruder ist kinderarzt ich denke ich weiss ganz gut was ich tue und unter einem jahr geht da gar nichts da bin ich nichteinmal ein freund der weberschale. da es am wenigsten um die belastungen der wirbelsaeule geht sondern vielmehr die des gehirns

und nein mir ist nicht entgangen das du downhill faehrst trotz alledem sind die lasten die der haenger einbringt im downhillbetrieb nicht unbedingt auftreten.


----------



## Abkauf (10. August 2009)

Ich selbst Croozer Kid One.(369,-)
Optimales Teil.Kind rein- losfahren-5 Minuten Jukebox von hinten (Liedchensing) - pennt.
Zusammenfaltbar und immer noch als Lastenanhänger verwendbar.

Kleene sieht das der am Bike ist und hockt sich von alleine rein , schnallt sich an etc..

Hat Fliegengitter und Folienverglasung für vorne.Innen Staufächer für Trinkflasche und Brille, Sitz ist einstellbar, Hinter dem Sitz ist genug Platz für ne Kühlbox, Ersatzreifen, Werkzeug und zwei große Stranddecken , oder eben ein ordentlicher Einkauf.

Bei strömendem Regen bleibt die Kleine auch darin trocken, und hat im gegensatz zu mir ihren Spass.

Kupplung setzt auf einem 4-Kant-Eisen mit einer Öse für Schnellspanner dran auf.
Neigt dazu sich zu verdrehen, aber nicht schlimm, vergrieselt halt den linken Ausfaller.

Eine Momentstütze dazu wärs vielleicht noch..


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. August 2009)

so, neue kupplung ist da, hab den hänger direkt mit der nabe verschraubt am ausfallende. einfach nur super damit!


----------



## merida (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
wir wollen uns einen Kinderanhänger für unsere Tochter kaufen. Die Kleine ist jetzt 4,5 Monate alt und es ist geplant den Hänger ab Frühjahr zu nutzen / kaufen. 
Der Hänger soll mich von den öffentlichen unabhängig machen und ein Einkauf für 2-3 Tage sollte auch rein passen. Also soll es ein Zweisitzer sein, außerdem ist die Familienplanung noch nicht abgeschlossen  . Gemütliche Radtouren am WE (Feldwege und Walsautobahnen) sind auch geplant.
Weiterhin soll der Hänger auch mal als Kinderwagen genutzt werden, muss also leicht umbaubar sein. 

Wir haben uns jetzt mal bei ein paar Händlern beraten lassen und uns Croozer, Burley, Kindercar und Chariot angesehen. Am besten haben uns die Chariots gefallen. Mein Mann tendiert zum Corsaire und mir gefällt auch der Cougar 2 ziemlich gut. Da wir den Hänger nur im Keller abstellen können, sollte er nicht zu schwehr sein und auch tägliches zusammenkappen gut überstehen.
Welcher ist geigneter der Corsaire oder der Cougar2, oder ein ganz anderer? Wo kann man Hänger, außer ebay, gut gebraucht kaufen? 

Viele Grüße
merida


----------



## epostampchamp (7. Dezember 2009)

hallo merida, 

wir haben den Cougar 2 seit über 6 Jahren beinahe täglich im Gebrauch, früher auch mit der Vorgabe ihn in den Keller stellen zu müssen, war leider nicht so einfach, die Tür durch die wir mussten war 80cm breit, der Hänger hatte 81,5cm. Also Vorsicht.

Ansonsten ist der Cougar2 super. Wir haben als Zubehör den Gepäckträgeraufsatz und eine Laufradtasche zum Anhängen an den Schiebebügel. Damit war das Einkaufen mit Kind und Hänger möglich.

Zusammenklappen geht gut,  aber nur wenn die Weberschale ausgebaut ist.

Den Cougar hatten wir auch im Urlaub meistens dabei. Vorteilhaft ist, dass er im zusammengeklappten Zustand sehr flach ist und in jeden Kofferraum passt. Im Sand lässt er sich auch relativ gut bewegen.

Meine Nachbarn verkaufen einen Captain, 3 Jahre alt NP 750 für 450. Ich will damit sagen, dass ich mir an eurer Stelle einen neuen Hänger kaufen würde, günstig und gebraucht gibts (glaub ich) nicht.

Wir haben unseren wirklich geschunden, im Sand geschoben, im Sommer Wakeboard oben draufgeschnallt zwei Kinder rein und völlig überfüllt zum Wasserski gefahren, im Winter Schlitten drauf und Kinder rein usw.
Z.Zt wird er zum KiGa-Transport und Einkaufen benutzt, sieht etwas heruntergekommen aus, lässt sich aber wie am ersten Tag fahren.

Eins hab ich noch, unsere Kinder sind 4 Jahre auseinander und haben sich etwas schwer getan nebeneinder zu sitzen, sobald der Kleine aus der Weberschale rausgewachsen war. Der Cougar ist eben sportlich und leicht aber leider innen etwas schmal.
Gruss


----------



## merida (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo epostampchamp,

danke für Deine Antwort. Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit Nässe von unten? Ich habe schon ein paarmal gelesen, dass beim Cougar bei Regen Nässe durch den Boden eindringt und die Kinder im nassen sitzen.


----------



## Fifumo (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

habe bein Anhängerkauf darauf geachtet, dass er einen festen Boden hat. Ich benutze den Zweisitzer auch zum Einkaufen und für alles, was man so an "kleintransporten" per Velo erledigen kann. Platzmässig ist der 2er notwenig für uns, da ich es nicht mag, wenn die Zwerge im Kindersitz einschlafen. Die hängen dann da drin rum wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve. Und da wir nun mal zwei haben.........
Mit der Rückentrage konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden, wegen des doch sehr hohen Schwerpunktes.

Viele Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## epostampchamp (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Merida, 

Mit Nässe von unten hatten wir noch nie Probleme. Aber ich denke ich weiss woher das kommt. Der Cougar hat einen "weichen" Textilboden, im Gegensatz zum Captain, der eine feste Wanne hat. Beim Cougar kann es passieren, dass die Kinder kleine Steinchen mit den Schuhen in den Fussraum bringen und dann Löcher in den Boden reiben, durch die die Nässe eindringen kann. Wir haben dem entgegengewirkt, indem wir eine Kfz-Fussmatte in den Hänger gelegt haben. Dadurch haben die Kinderfüsse keinen direkten Kontakt zum Hängerboden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (8. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe den Weber Ritschie, bin damit mit meiner Tochter (9 Monate alt) in drei Tagen um den Bodensee gefahren gesamt 203km. Und die Maus war happy und wollte gar nicht mehr raus aus dem Anhänger. Folgendes gibt es noch anzumerken:


Verarbeitung super
Qualität super
MA am Telefon super freundlich
kann später zum Transporter umgebaut werden
umfangreiches Zubehör erhältlich
top Kupplungssystem

ich glaube das spricht für einen Weber.... Viele Grüße

http://www.weber-products.de/ritschie/index.html


----------



## Brägel (9. Dezember 2009)

Hab den Thread nur mal so überflogen. Dass der Singletrailer erst ab 4 Jahren geeignet ist, ist Quatsch. Übrigens ist das Ding eine echte Sänfte. Wir fahren weich abgestimmt mit der Einstellung 200 mm Federweg. Da sind auch Stufen mit 20, 30 cm praktisch nicht spürbar. Es ginge wohl noch viel mehr damit, haben wir aber nicht ausprobiert. Unser Sohn ist jetzt 2 und fährt seit ca. 1 ziemlich gern mit. Sind leider nicht sehr viel dazu gekommen. Freue mich aber schon auf nächstes Jahr. Vor einem Jahr hätte ich aber generell kein gutes Gefühl, egal in welchem Hänger, auch nicht mit Babyschale, ist aber nur mein Bauchgefühl.


----------



## merida (10. Dezember 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

@idworker: Der Weber sieht echt gut aus, wenn auch noch teuerer als Chariot. Ich habe mal noch ein paar Fragen zum Weber. Sind die Sitze auch für ganz Kleine geeignet? Ich habe jetzt nur die Weberschale gefunden und die soll bis 9 Monate bzw. 9 Kilo sein. Von Chariot gibt es eine Sitzstütze für Kinder bis 2 Jahre, gibt es sowas auch von Weber? Ist der Hänger auch gut als Kinderwagen zu nutzen? Wie sieht es mit Stauraum aus, passt da ein Einkauf rein?

@Brägel: Der Singletrailer sieht toll aus, ist aber leider nichts für uns.

@epostampchamp: Danke, dass mit der Fußmatte merke ich mir.

@Fifumo: Was für einen Hänger hast Du?

Viele Grüße 
merida


----------



## idworker (21. Dezember 2009)

@merida: für die ganz kleinen gibt es von Weber eine Sitzschalenverkleinerung, geht bis ca. 12 Monate, danach einfach die Verkleinerung raus nehmen und mit der normalen Weber Babyschale weiter fahren. Ab ca. 18 Monate geht es dann ohne Babyschale,
bei längeren Touren gibt es ab und an eine kleine Pause.

Stauraum bietet der Weber reichlich. Als Zubehör ist eine Tasche (30liter) erhältlich, die am Heck des Anhängers in den dafür vorgesehen Befestigungen eingehängt werden kann.

Als Kinderwagen für Jogger oder Skater in der Weber mit dem 3.Rad vorne gerade zu optimal.


----------



## merida (16. Januar 2010)

Danke, idworker. Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal ein paar Händler abtelefonieren ob die den Weber dahaben. Der ist zwar nochmals teurer als der Chariot, aber wenn er uns noch mehr überzeugt ...


----------



## robby (5. Februar 2010)

Nur zur Info: Den Singletrailer gibt es zwischenzeitlich bereits für unter 1300 Flocken, *klick hier*.
Na prima, noch letztes Jahr habe ich den gleichen Preis für ein gebrauchtes Modell bezahlt. 

Egal, im März erreicht unsere Tochter die 12-Monats-Marke. Und weil Sie bereits prima sitzen kann seitdem sie 6 Monate alt ist habe ich keine Scheu mehr davon, sie ab kommenden Frühjahr auf kleine Touren mitzunehmen. 

Ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Praxistest...


----------



## Brägel (5. Februar 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Den Singletrailer gibt es zwischenzeitlich bereits für unter 1300 Flocken, *klick hier*.
> Na prima, noch letztes Jahr habe ich den gleichen Preis für ein gebrauchtes Modell bezahlt.



der Preisverfall hat mich auch geärgert. Habe 1.700 hingelegt. Und da fragt man sich, ob man verar...t wurde. Na ja: Hautsache, dem Kleinen machts Spaß


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Februar 2010)

@robby
Brauchst auch keine Scheu haben, die Kinder lieben es mit dem Singletrailer zu fahren. Ich habe mit meinem Sohn genug Touren gefahren und er war jedesmal begeistert und meine Tochter hat letztes Jahr auch ein paar Touren erlebt und auch sie freut sich immer wieder, wenn sie da rein darf. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Kinder gut sitzen können und das man zwischendurch immer wieder kleine Pausen macht, damit sie sich auch ein wenig die Beine vertreten können. Meine Kinder lieben es mit dem Papa zu biken und so geht es allen anderen auch, die es mit ihren Eltern machen können
Gruß Jens!


----------



## speedy76 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob man den CROOZER 535 auch zum "Hundeanhänger" umbauen kann??? sprich ist die Sitzfläche für die Kinder ohne weiteres auszubauen??? unser Hund soll dieses Jahr halt auch freude an ausgedehnten Bike touren haben......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida (9. März 2010)

Da es jetzt bei uns leider ein paar ungeplante Ausgaben gab, haben wir jetzt doch den Croozer (wegen der Breite Einsitzer) in die engere Wahl genommen oder alternativ den Babyjogger Switchback. An den Babyjogger gefällt mir halt die serienmäßige Weberkupplung, der Faltmechanismus und das die nicht benötigten Deichseln (Fahrradkupplung oder Joggerhalterung) einfach "weggeklappt" wird. Somit sind alle Teile immer dabei und nehmen keine Platz im Hänger weg. Nutzen würden wir den Hänger halt nur zum Radfahren oder auch mal als Buggy unterwegs.

Was haltet Ihr vom Babyjogger? Taugt der was als Radanhänger oder ist es eher ein Jogger mit den man auch mal ans Rad hängen kann?


----------



## Baby Taxi (9. März 2010)

Ich kann zwar nicht sagen wie gut oder schlecht der Babyjogger ist, aber der Croozer ist Top. Unser Einsitzer hält jetzt schon über 6Jahre. Ohne Probeme hat er alles mitgemacht!!
Bei unserem kann man den Schiebegriff wegkappen und hat noch die alte Kupplung. Sonst müsste er gleich mit dem aktuellen Croozer sein.

@speedy76: sicherlich könnte man den Sitz ausbauen, danach ist er aber hin und kann nicht mehr verwendet werden. Weiterhin sitzt dann der Hund auf dem Stoffboden und wie lange der das dann mitmacht ?? Ach ja, und der Hund bekommt dann bei schlechtem Wetter einen nassen Ar...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (17. März 2010)

Hi , für uns ist der Chariot Cougar der beste gegleiter in allen Lagen.
- am bike
- in der Stadt 
- zu Joggen
- .....

Siehe meine Galerie


----------



## robby (9. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Wurde zum Thema Kinderanhängen bereits alles gesagt? 
Weil unsere Große plötzlich doch keine Freude mehr am Anhängerfahren hatte, mussten wir schweren Herzens unseren Singletrailer weder verkaufen. Nun wollen wir unseren zweiten Nachwuchs (9 Monate) mit auf Tour nehmen und hoffen, dass die Große (4 Jahre) mehr Freunde am Mitfahren verspürt, wenn sie hinten nicht alleine sitzen muss. In Sachen PLV interessieren wir uns daher nun stark für den Croozer 2. Die fehlende Federung wollen wir mit dem Big Apple ein wenig mildern. Doch wie sieht es mit der Kupplung aus: Taugt die was im Alltag oder sollte man lieber auf die Weberkupplung umrüsten? Ist das überhaupt machbar? Geschweige denn sinnvoll?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## JessiJoerg (9. April 2013)

Wir fahren den Croozer Kid for 1.
Keine Probleme mit der Kupplung.
Man kann das Rad auch legen, wenn der Anhänger montiert ist.

Pimpen:

 Sternscheibe zwischen Hinterbau und Kupplungszapfen
 Fahrradschlauch über das Federgelenk ziehen und geeignetes Fett (darf Gummi nicht angreifen)- schützt vor Korrosion

Auch haben wir einen Croozer Cargo. Der drückte die Kupplung am Rad, den Vierkant, gerne nach vorne.

Aktuell beim Modell 2013 war eine andere Kupplung verbaut. Diese wird in ein <=2012'er Modell getauscht bzw direkt damit ausgeliefert.


----------



## trifi70 (9. April 2013)

Die Croozer Kupplung kenne ich nicht, habe aber die vom Burley direkt nach der ersten Testfahrt auf Weber umgerüstet. Jetzt weniger Ruckeln und super Bedienung: Knopf eindrücken, Bajonett zu oder aufdrehen, Kupplung lösen. Abschließbarkeit ist eher ein Gimmick und schützt in der Form natürlich nicht vor Diebstahl.

Praktisch an der Weber ist, dass der (sinnvolle) Hinterbauständer gleich integriert ist (Typ Weber B). Funktioniert allerdings nicht an Fullys.

Aber noch ein Vorschlag: unsere fährt seit 3 1/4 auf einem Funtrailer mit. Das ist ein Trailerrad mit einem 20" Laufrad. Macht ihr riesigen Spaß, da nicht so passiv wie im Hänger. Und das Ding passt ein paar Jahre, Kurbel und Sattel muss man natürlich altersgerecht anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JessiJoerg (10. April 2013)

... wenn das Zugvelo keinen Ständer hat und am Mittelbau keiner montierbar ist, wie bei unserem (weil die Züge der Schaltung dort lang laufen), dann ist die Weberkupplung mit Ständer eine gute Wahl.
Klappt das auch bei 180mm Scheibenbremsen? 

Wir haben nämlich keine Möglichkeit, einen Ständer UND die Kupplung am Velo zu nutzen.


----------



## trifi70 (10. April 2013)

Falls das eine Frage an mich ist: wir benutzen keine Scheibenbremsen, kann deshalb dazu nichts sagen. Es müsste sich, wenn überhaupt, um ein Platzproblem handeln. Die Befestigung der Weber B erfolgt mit Metallbändern an Sitzrohrstrebe und Hinterbaustrebe (aka "Kettenstrebe", wenns die andere Seite wäre).

Weber Kupplung und Ständer machen einen durchdachten hochwertigen Eindruck (ok, bei dem Preis...) und haben bei uns auch Winterbetrieb mit Streusalz etc. bisher schadlos überstanden (ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Komponenten am Rad...).


----------



## robby (18. April 2013)

Alle (ehemaligen) Croozer-Fahrer aufgepasst 
- brauche Hilfe bei der Entscheidung:

Ein gebrauchter 2009er Croozer für 220 Euro 
oder das 2013er Modell für 400 Euro?

Hat sich hier in Sachen Technik/Sicherheit bis auf den 5-Punkt-Gurt
gravierendes geändert oder hat der Croozer einfach nur ein Facelift
bekommen?
Der 2009er wirkt optisch runder...haben darin die Kinder mehr Platz als
im neuen Modell?
Weiterhin lese ich, dass der Kid for 2 ca. 2,3kg mehr wiegen soll als
sein Vorgänger - woran liegts?
Lässt sich der neue Croozer vielleicht leichter/kleiner zusammenfalten?
Ist der Sitzkomfort gestiegen? Gibt es für den 2009er noch Ersatzteile?

Fragen über Fragen.

Vielleicht kann jemand von Euch aus der Praxis berichten, bevor ich hier
die Hotline mit meiner Neugier quäle... DANKE!


----------



## sarnu (19. April 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Hat sich hier in Sachen Technik/Sicherheit bis auf den 5-Punkt-Gurt
> gravierendes geändert oder hat der Croozer einfach nur ein Facelift
> bekommen?


Ich hoffe, zumindest der Verschluss der Klappe hat sich verbessert. Der war beim alten Modell eine Katastrophe und war erst praktikabel, nachdem ich die (zu kleinen) Klettverschlüsse mit Druckknöpfen ergänzt habe.
Ansonsten ist zumindest mein Exemplar ziemlich schnell gealtert, das war aber auch stark der Witterung ausgesetzt (stand tagsüber vor der Kita in Sonne/Regen/Schnee). 

Simon


----------



## T-Rex81 (28. April 2013)

Hi
Ich hatte mich auch für den croozer interessiert, dann habe ich gelesen, er wurde mangelhaft getestet, wegen zu hohen Schadstoffen. Der test ist aber von 2010, hat der aktuelle das Problem immer noch?? Das wäre mir bei der Auswahl eines Anhängers schon sehr wichtig.
Mfg


----------



## paradox (28. April 2013)

Warum kein Chariot? 
Ihr fahrt alle so teure Räder und hier wollt ihr sparen? 
Für uns kommt nächstes Jahr nur CX1 oder Cougar1 in Frage.


----------



## T-Rex81 (28. April 2013)

Die chariot sind preislich sehr teurer. So große touren werde ich nicht machen. Auch optisch finde ich den neuen croozer schöner. Aber wie gesagt, am wichtigsten für uns sind die Schadstoffe bzw weich macher. Kann da leider keinen aktuellen test finden.


----------



## Crop Circle (28. April 2013)

Meinst du den?

http://www.croozer.de/croozer_news.html


----------



## T-Rex81 (28. April 2013)

Genau den! 
Leider sind die Tests von Stiftung Warentest von 2010, damals mangelhaft.
Croozer hat dann darauf eine eigene Testung veranlasst, beim TÜV Rheinland, wo offenbar andere Standards genommen wurden.
Edit: scheint also auch nicht jedes label lt Greenpeace empfehlenswert zu sein.
http://www.modekultur.info/index_de/textilsiegel


----------



## schwarzerRitter (29. April 2013)

Zwischen Croozer und Chariot gäbe es noch den Joytrax http://www.fahrradanhaenger-freiburg.de/BX-Trailers-Joytrax-SE2-Gruen::125.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

